# Unlimited switching to Hunter Elite



## Dmedd71 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was planning to go back to shooting pins in 2017. My plan was to shoot the Unlimited class. Now I see that ASA has changed it to Hunter Elite and a 40 yard max. I'm just wondering what the stipulations are for shooting that class. If you have ever shot in a 45 or 50 yard class will you be ineligible to shoot Hunter Elite (formerly Unlimited)


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks like thats the only place to go using long stabilizers and fixed pins. Wasn't many shooters in unlimited.


----------



## Dmedd71 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm going to check into it. I have always shot better with pins and really enjoy shooting them.


----------



## Drill146 (Aug 25, 2016)

You can move to Hunter Elite from ANY class that you previously shot except for Semi, Open Pro, Senior Pro. Or if you are currently on the move up list from a HIGHER classification such as Open B, Open A, so on so forth. But even if you won money in the past ASA season but did not win out you can move to the new class. Hunter Elite will be the highest PIN class offered and if you decide to move to it there should be no issue.


----------



## Dmedd71 (Aug 25, 2016)

Good deal. Thanks for that info brother.


----------



## hoyt44 (Oct 4, 2016)

don't worry, you wont be by yourself hopefully... I'm gunna give it 3 state shoots if only 2/3 shooters then moving back to senior hunter or senior open


----------

